

Ohio Man Suing Facebook Saying His Company Invented It - rizzy
http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2011/08/29/westerville-facebook-lawsuit.html

======
rizzy
Seriously... hacked into his sons computer and took the code. Why in the first
place would your company develop all this code and then just send it to the
owners son....

